
Microsoft's health revolution is here, starting with a $199 fitness tracker - numo16
http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/29/7118533/microsoft-health-band-hub-for-fitness-data
======
tuxguy
This is a bit confusing to me.

From the article "Rather than just use the accelerometer to count steps, the
Band combines that data with your phone’s GPS data and the always-on heart-
rate monitor to figure out the length of your strides, which provides a much
more accurate measurement of calories burned."

If there is on-board gps, why does the MS band need gps data from the phone ?

------
gregrata
Interesting, if the band will work well with all platforms. Interface looks
cool. Seems kinda late to the game, but who knows...

